# Ga Electrical Contractor License



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Alabama is a “jackpot” state due to the reciprocity you mentioned. I appreciate your ambition but staffing companies are the absolute bottom feeders of our trade.


----------



## Jubailey1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

Yeah I plan on getting my journeyman their and then virginia and my contractors in ga. I can work all on the east coast and bid my own jobs also.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck.


----------

